# Favorite YouTube Videos!



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

I know this is very off-topic, but I thought it would be fun to share different favorite videos from youtube. The only thing that I don't suggest is music videos, since you can see those anywhere (except maybe those song interpretation videos, where they make fun of songs that you cant understand the lyrics to and you just make up your own that sound like what they are). But any funny video, whether it be about pets, kids, or just plain randomness, is acceptable. I do have one question: Does this forum have any rules as to the content of the links you post? Like, if I post a video that has a lot of swearing in it, would that be against the rules?

Anyways, feel free to share what you've found =]


----------



## Marc (Mar 16, 2009)

I found this about a week ago and have been watching it every day since then.. They use this program called auto-tune to basically apply this voice synthesizer filter that you hear in T-Pain songs (and every song now) to news clips and blue screen themselves into them to turn the news into this sort of hip-hop opera. The end product is unbelievably good. There's a first episode too but it's not as good as this one.

I also like 'boogie boogie hedgehog' and all of the hedgie videos including LizardGirl's Inky videos that eventually got me to get Lima.


----------



## Lilly101 (Sep 1, 2008)

This video has a freaky setting but is really funny (i Think so  )


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

Haha, that is so awesome, I love it! I actually really like the whole "technology" sound that T-Pain uses...and Lil' Wayne...and Kanye West...but it really started with T-Pain  Anyways I'll have to check out some of their other episodes =]

Here's a pretty funny video, it's like a prank call where a guy calls up a band leader and asks to be in his black metal band (the guy is black), and the band leader says no, and the black guy goes ballistic thinking that the band leader is racist and stuff. Idk, it does swear a lot so just warning you, but I think its so funny no matter how many times I watch it.


----------

